
GitHub banned us without notice – Is Microsoft the risk we didn’t consider? - chrisdbanks
https://medium.com/swlh/github-banned-us-without-notice-is-microsoft-the-risk-we-didnt-consider-a153f11cb1b1
======
harryh
Microsoft's acquisition of Github hasn't closed yet, so the company is still
operating independently. There is no reason to think that this has anything to
do with Microsoft.

To be honest, it seems like a fairly simple mistake that was cleaned up within
48 hours. Certainly a pain in the ass, but these things happen.

~~~
bovermyer
The Microsoft-fear in this article isn't justified.

However, the author does point out several good practices:

* Don't host your code only in one place

* Don't host your services only in one provider

* Don't host your backups only in one provider

I suppose you could argue the second one, but the other two are important to
follow.

~~~
m-p-3
Yeah, treat code as any kind of data.

If it's worth a lot of time and cannot be replaced easily, back it up.

------
sciurus
Their Github account at
[https://github.com/prowriting](https://github.com/prowriting) looks boringly
normal. I wonder what could have caused Github's systems to flag it and a
customer service rep to decide it was not legitimate.

~~~
jessaustin
There doesn't seem to be much going on there? Over 13 repos, there are like 5
issues, all open, with one response that seems to be from some other user who
just randomly wandered in? There are a few commits and a couple of branches,
but no releases. Also a couple really ancient forks. This looks like a random
person's GitHub page, not a software company's.

They also don't have any links to their GitHub pages on their site. This isn't
how organizations normally use GitHub. One suspects they're just using it as a
CDN without engaging with any of the coding or social features. Perhaps GitHub
has some sort of trigger when particular resources get requested over and over
without any referer? Why not just use GitHub normally? Failing that, why not
just use a CDN?

~~~
cannonedhamster
CDNs cost money. The whole point of most businesses lately seems to be
externalizing costs while providing the least amount of service that they can
get paid gobs of money for. I understand that's a sound business model in a
race to the bottom, but eventually you hit the bottom and the whole market
losses.

~~~
jessaustin
They don't cost enough money to justify this whole embarrassing episode.
Probably they're just a little bit harder to configure than it was to just
dump everything on GitHub.

